# Celestial Pearl Danio - white spot?



## boomstik (Feb 2, 2015)

I recently got three CPDs through this forum. One of them has developed a small white spot on his starboard side. It doesn't look like ich, because it's only one spot and doesn't look raised or sticking out, or even cottony like a fungus would. The spot is about 2 mm in diameter, probably the size of 3 of his regular "dots". He's a bit smaller and slimmer than the other two and doesn't look as fat and jolly, but is as active, eating and schooling. All three are occasionally bullied a little by the Inle loach, but so are the other inhabitants (neons & cardinals), and everyone else seems ok, no signs of nipping. The cpds look like they are schooling with the tetras, which is odd and cool.

back to the question - does this white spot sound like a fungal growth? it hasn't visibly changed in a few days since i noticed it. if anything, it became a bit smaller. I'm not sure whether it's worth to stress him out by catching him (out of a heavily planted tank, no less), and moving him to a 1gal quarantine prison that i'm cycling now just in case. At the same time, I'm not at all experienced with fish disease, so would rather play it on a safe side. Any advice would be much appreciated.

(sorry for the picture quality, those CPDs are FAST.... and small. i'll take a better one tonight, or might even try a video)

Edit:
1) Size of tank == 10gal
2) temperature of tank == 27C
3) ammonia reading == 0
4) nitrite reading == 0
5) nitrate reading == 5
6) pH ==7.6
7) decor of the tank (ie, substrate, plants etc) - moderately planted: vallisneria sp, eleocharis parvula, anubias, microsorum, marsilea crenata, alternathera reineckii. Seachem Flourite black sand. Clay cave thing, some sort of long bean thing. 
8) how long has this tank been set up and running? filtration? - 3 months, 80gph mini canister filter
9) water change frequency and amount - up to 25%/week depending on test readings. Some weeks just top it off.
10) tank mates - 3 neons, 2 cardinals, Inle loach, a few cherry shrimp, 2 other CPDs. hitchiker ramshorn snails.
11) symptoms description (including growths on the body, behaviour, etc): see above
12) how long has the symptoms persisted. - about 5 days now.
13) did you already take any actions? if so, what are they? - cycled a 1 gal, cuz that's all i have. 
14) did you already use any medication? if so, what did you use and how much? - no
15) if possible, a clear pic is worth a million words in this case..lol. - attached, not very clear 

forgot to mention that the water quality is pristine: NH3 == 0, NO2 == 0, NO3 == 5, pH=7.6. I'd live in this tank.


----------



## Professor Monkey (Jan 8, 2015)

I've recently had some fish come down with what I suspect is columnaris. It started with small similar looking white spots - mostly on their mouths, but some on the scales like in your picture.

The fish developed these spots when I first got them and I figured that they were minor infections due to the stress of transport and LFS conditions. I didn't treat the fish as my tank has excellent water quality and is very large so catching and treating them would have been very stressful. Most healed on their own, but out of the blue a bunch of them suddenly worsened. The white spots became large patches of white slimy fuzz (not fuzzy like fungus). I am currently treating them with Kanaplex with what appears to be great success (all but one look healed).

My recommendation is that you continue to observe the health of your fish and keep that quarantine tank ready. I agree that it is best not to stress the fish unless it's necessary. If the spot gets any worse remove the fish and treat it - also doesn't hurt to pick up some medication now as a precaution.

Good luck!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Always keep meds on hand because fish get sick on Weekends, holidays or when the car or other transportation has broken down.


----------

